# Would You Boo Darius Miles?



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

During or before the game tonight, they were showing different Blazers saying what their favorite Christmas gift was. When Darius came on, there were way more boos than I expected. I was wondering if it was just people who don't really know what they're booing about, or if I'm in the minority in viewing him in a (slightly) positive regard. I'm definitely nowhere near booing him. That just seems so wrong with the current team. Where do you guys stand on this?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

nope, but only because I'm apathetic towards him.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Those are the same fans that would cheer him if he scored 4 consecutive buckets or would hoist him on their shoulders if he hit a game-winner. If I were Darius, I wouldn't give a damn if some fans booed me, I'd still be a professional and do whatever I had to do to help the team win. Fans are fickle. Christ, look at how many fans booed, then cheered, then booed Zach... or Rasheed.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I guess I should explain my position a bit more. I don't condone the way he's acted in the past. I hate that he was a part of the Jailblazers image, but the work ethic he's shown more recently in his rehab, and the overall culture of this team keeps me from really viewing anyone too negatively. It seems like he genuinely wants to improve, and hearing about the different good-will kind of things he did on his own time was really unexpected over the past year. Granted, he could just be trying to get back into shape to ride Roy and Co's coattails, and perhaps get another contract, but I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Unless he came back and behaved like a dirtbag, I would be cheering him on. I had arthroscopic knee surgery the day before Thanksgiving to repair my ACL and several tears in both the lateral and medial meniscus. From my understanding of the kind of surgery Darius had, it is a much more difficult surgery to recover from and return to that level of physical activity, than what I had done. Just from personal experience in my rehabilitation thus far, I would have a lot of respect for anyone who is able to stay positive and work hard enough to come back from something so tough and drawn out as what Darius has gone through.

I don't really see a big place for him on this team if he returns and has an improved attitude, but I do hope he can come back, clean up his act on and off the court, and find a home somewhere in the NBA.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Those are the same fans that would cheer him if he scored 4 consecutive buckets or would hoist him on their shoulders if he hit a game-winner. If I were Darius, I wouldn't give a damn if some fans booed me, I'd still be a professional and do whatever I had to do to help the team win. Fans are fickle. Christ, look at how many fans booed, then cheered, then booed Zach... or Rasheed.


I guess part of my...confusion(? not really the right word) is because I'd only been to a handful of games before this year. I never really had the opportunity to, and since moving to Newberg and having a bit more money, I've been able to go to a fair amount this year. I guess what you said makes sense. There will always be people who cheer because others do, and boo without knowing what they're really doing.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I wouldn't boo Darius, but I think the people who would know exactly the reasons why. He's the guy that only played hard less than half the time even before he got hurt, who torpedoed team chemistry by cussing out the coach, and who publicly seemed to blame everyone but himself when he wasn't giving consistent effort on the court. If the culture of the team has changed at all, I'm betting it's not because Darius has led them in that direction. I'm content to have him come back and play hard and act well, if that's the case, but if others still hold a grudge from before, I can understand that too. He had a bad attitude and he didn't try very hard.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

I say give the man another chance.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

We seem to have SF covered, so I'd rather have his contract off the books, but I'd never boo any Blazer.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not a huge Darius fan, but as long as he's a Blazer and puts in the effort to come back, he's all good in my book.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I was shocked, dismayed and disgusted with all the booing that took place when they showed Darius talking about his favorite GI Joe. I follow the Blazers pretty closely, and I have no idea what he could possibly have done to these people to lead them to react that way. Maybe it was when he came back too early from his knee injury and played out the season hurt? Or the time he was vilified in the local press when he made a special trip back to the gas station because the attendant didn't scan his card properly? A true 'jail blazer' episode, that one. Yes, I know he cussed out Cheeks. Big fn deal. I'd boo Cheeks before I'd boo Miles.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm surprised more people are not pretty mad at Darius Miles. Perhaps they were the "fans" that were "boycotting" the Blazers when they weren't winning. 

I won't boo him, I don't boo my own players. BUT, I doubt I'm going to support Miles very much at all on the Blazers. 

He totally lollygagged on the court right before he got injured. I conjecture it was purposeful. It was absolutely sickening how bad and lazy he would play, like he would just launch bad shots so Cheeks would yank him out of the game. 

Darius sickens me now because of this commitment to basketball on the floor and I doubt if I can look past that. And I was a HUGE supporter of him until that sorry excuse for basketball he placed on the floor the last times he donned the red, white and black.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Absolutley not. You dont boo a guy coming off a serious injury. You dont boo a guy coming off a serious surgery. You dont boo a guy who, by all accounts, has changed in many ways after the birth of his child. 

He deserves a 2nd chance. He made some immature mistakes, but never commited any violence. He was no Ruben Patterson. He was a dumb kid who never grew into a man after he jumped from HS. I feel he now has changed. 

Now, whether or not he has a place on this team is a totally different conversation.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Given the 37-0 score in the poll, apparently the people who booed him tonight aren't posting here. That suggests that the casual fan (we are the hard-core, right?) is holding more of a grudge. 

My own view is that he deserves another chance. But then, I'm not someone who expects basketball players to provide moral leadership. That is, I'm not insane. At least not in that way.

barfo


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I wouldn't boo Darius, but I wouldn't exactly be on my feet cheering him on if he was shown on the big screen during a game like if Greg Oden were shown.

I just don't feel like he's going to be a part of this team when he's ready to play. Jones, Outlaw and Webster are much more deserving of the PT that Miles would cut into.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

From the way I've seen Darius act lately, he seems like he's grown up a lot. Wishing Merry Christmas to everybody he passed kind of caught me off guard.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a blowout. If it were a high school match they would stop it.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Sug said:


> This is a blowout. If it were a high school match they would stop it.


I agree, but it's most likely the uninformed casual bandwaggoning fan who is booing Darius Miles like he's some type of LaRue Martin saviour failure. Fortunately for Darius, however, they are the easiest to win back by simply showing some effort on the court.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow. Nice results :clap: I just hope that doesn't happen when/if he ends up playing for the Blazers again.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> I agree, but it's most likely the uninformed casual bandwaggoning fan who is booing Darius Miles like he's some type of LaRue Martin saviour failure. Fortunately for Darius, however, they are the easiest to win back by simply showing some effort on the court.


I doubt that. I would guess they are the more hard-core season ticket holders who HAVE gone to many of the games for many years and paid good money to watch Miles just stand on the floor and walk the offense. 

I imagine most "casual" fans would have forgotton what a POS he was on the court on his recent times on the floor. Maybe its people who don't surf the internet for basketball discussion, but I doubt that the people who are booing are casual bandwagon fans. They're probably as passionate as the most passionate of the message boardies.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

And this is to Miles if he happens to see this: get bent. you don't deserve any of the future or current success of the blazers, you abandoned the team (not due to your injury) in its darkest hour and were a lazy POS on the floor. Just stay on the bench and CTC.

but I still won't boo him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

refreshers from the past:
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/244423-can-we-please-trade-miles.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/246280-miles-looks-very-disinterested.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/311955-miles-out-month-possibly-all-year.html
http://www.basketballforum.com/port...435-do-you-even-care-if-miles-comes-back.html


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> I imagine most "casual" fans would have forgotton what a POS he was on the court on his recent times on the floor.


If Greg were to take the floor this week, would his standing around and lack of enthusiasm equate to him being a POS or would the fans (even the passionate spenders) comprehend that dude is severely limited by his injury?

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> I doubt that. I would guess they are the more hard-core season ticket holders who HAVE gone to many of the games for many years and paid good money to watch Miles just stand on the floor and walk the offense.
> 
> I imagine most "casual" fans would have forgotton what a POS he was on the court on his recent times on the floor. Maybe its people who don't surf the internet for basketball discussion, but I doubt that the people who are booing are casual bandwagon fans. They're probably as passionate as the most passionate of the message boardies.


It's an interesting theory, but I can't quite see a connection between not surfing the internet and booing. There are certainly passionate fans who don't post here... but why would they be more inclined to boo than the ones who do post here? Booing and typing don't mix? 

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

STOMP said:


> If Greg were to take the floor this week, would his standing around and lack of enthusiasm equate to him being a POS or would the fans (even the passionate spenders) comprehend that dude is severely limited by his injury?
> 
> STOMP



Yes. 

Because its the exact same scenario as Darius Miles. 








:whistling:













If your memory fails you as to how bad Miles was the last times he was on the floor with portland, I can't do nothin' for ya man.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

barfo said:


> It's an interesting theory, but I can't quite see a connection between not surfing the internet and booing. There are certainly passionate fans who don't post here... but why would they be more inclined to boo than the ones who do post here? Booing and typing don't mix?
> 
> barfo



maybe they're not sophisticated enough to type on the interweb?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

STOMP said:


> If Greg were to take the floor this week, would his standing around and lack of enthusiasm equate to him being a POS or would the fans (even the passionate spenders) comprehend that dude is severely limited by his injury?


An interesting observation, since when he was being interviewed by ESPN, the Blazers hit a HUGE three-pointer, the crowd went crazy, and Greg looked startled like he was surprised that there was an actual game going on.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Different players do different things for different fans. I liked ZBO, other people saw a bad side of him. I see the bad side of Miles and I do not want him here in Portland. And I was a big fan of his up until his lazy play on the court which made me sick to my stomach. So he's essentially burned his bridges with me, personally. No redemption for Miles. If he scores or makes a good play, good....good for the team. I do not want him here though.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Different players do different things for different fans. I liked ZBO, other people saw a bad side of him. I see the bad side of Miles and I do not want him here in Portland. And I was a big fan of his up until his lazy play on the court which made me sick to my stomach. So he's essentially burned his bridges with me, personally. No redemption for Miles. If he scores or makes a good play, good....good for the team. I do not want him here though.


:lol: Oh man. I just think it's really funny that you liked Zach, but have a burning hatred for Miles.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

You know what, yes I would boo Darius Miles! He is not needed anymore from a chemistry and also basketball standpoint. We got the combination of Outlaw/Jones/Webster at the 3 position. I also would not like to have him in the locker room, please Pritchard, trade him for an expiring contract or soemthing, don;t let him influence the young Blazers!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

LameR said:


> :lol: Oh man. I just think it's really funny that you liked Zach, but have a burning hatred for Miles.


Zach played hard and worked hard and wanted to be here. Miles, not so much.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

SixPack said:


> You know what, yes I would boo Darius Miles! He is not needed anymore from a chemistry and also basketball standpoint. We got the combination of Outlaw/Jones/Webster at the 3 position. I also would not like to have him in the locker room, please Pritchard, trade him for an expiring contract or soemthing, don;t let him influence the young Blazers!


You do know that he has been around the team the whole year right. :lol:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> If your memory fails you as to how bad Miles was the last times he was on the floor with portland, I can't do nothin' for ya man.


failed memory? Dude whats wrong with you? Don't you remember the multiple reports of him playing with a bum knee on the team's insistance? That he did this caused an even worse injury that he's had a huge rehab process to go through. 

I don't know whether it's hate or alzheimer's but good luck, man.

STOMP


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

LameR said:


> During or before the game tonight, they were showing different Blazers saying what their favorite Christmas gift was. When Darius came on, there were way more boos than I expected. I was wondering if it was just people who don't really know what they're booing about, or if I'm in the minority in viewing him in a (slightly) positive regard. I'm definitely nowhere near booing him. That just seems so wrong with the current team. Where do you guys stand on this?


There does seem to be a lot of hostility toward Darius. I don't really understand it (but then I don't understand the hatred for Zach either). Granted Zach and Darius were not a good combination. But from everything I've seen the current players will have a positive influence on him (instead of him negatively influencing them) and he seems (and the players seem) to want him to come back and play. 

I remember Darius coming into the season prior to injury totally rejuvenated and was playing some of the best basketball he'd ever played in his career. Then he had the knee injury, maybe people expected him to recover sooner, I don't know... but I don't understand why anyone would even want to boo him.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

SixPack said:


> You know what, yes I would boo Darius Miles! He is not needed anymore from a chemistry and also basketball standpoint. We got the combination of Outlaw/Jones/Webster at the 3 position. I also would not like to have him in the locker room, please Pritchard, trade him for an expiring contract or soemthing, don;t let him influence the young Blazers!


As the saying goes, I suppose it's your right as a fan to boo. However, I'm not quite following your argument. You say he's not needed. LaFrentz isn't particularly needed, nor is Green, nor McRoberts, save perhaps as a practice players for Aldridge to destroy (allegedly). And sure, LaFrentz at least get's occasional minutes, but honestly, _if_ he can play, I'd rather see Miles getting the PF minutes -- I'll grant you that LaFrentz is probably a better choice at center.

You list Outlaw, Jones, and Webster at the 3, but really only Webster and Jones (and occasionally Roy) have been logging minutes at the 3 and they can (at least in theory) both play other positions as well (such as off-guard). With that, most of Miles' big games have come when he's been playing the 4, but prior to the knee surgery, when he really came to play he was both a better defender and a hugely better ball-handler than any of Outlaw, Jones, or Webster. And as Sug says, Miles _has_ been around the team all year.

It seems to me the best thing the Blazers can do is try to bring him along. They _aren't_ going to just cut him (or they'd have done it already). And by the sound of it, he's really turned a lot of things around over the last year and a half. So I say let him try. If he brings it, great! Maybe there's a place on this team for him and, even if not, it'll be a lot easier (that is, possible) to trade him if GMs are satisfied he can play.

Finally, while I'm not absolutely opposed to booing, when all reports from Quick and others for the last year plus are that he's been both staying out of trouble and working hard to come back... now just doesn't seem like the time. It's like scolding a pet for taking something off the counter weeks after the crime -- it's not likely to send the message you want sent.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

SixPack said:


> You know what, yes I would boo Darius Miles! He is not needed anymore from a chemistry and also basketball standpoint. We got the combination of Outlaw/Jones/Webster at the 3 position. I also would not like to have him in the locker room, please Pritchard, trade him for an expiring contract or soemthing, don;t let him influence the young Blazers!


Do you have any idea what you're talking about? The majority of this thread is talking about Darius the person. It's obvious there isn't really any PT for him. Anybody want to post links to a couple of the threads about the positive things he's done over the last year or so?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

STOMP said:


> failed memory? Dude whats wrong with you? Don't you remember the multiple reports of him playing with a bum knee on the team's insistance? That he did this caused an even worse injury that he's had a huge rehab process to go through.
> 
> I don't know whether it's hate or alzheimer's but good luck, man.
> 
> STOMP


link?

I don't recall this during the time period where he played simply disgracefully.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Darius Miles is a joke of a basketball player. A flash in the pan. Darius is the last guys portland fans should be supporting, but whatever..... allow Darius to embarass himself or pop off to Nate, and everyone will be disenchanted with him again. It's only a mater of time when it comes to Darius. 

Also the attitude of we shouldn't "boo him, because he's one of ours" is how you shoot yourself in the foot, and continue to have issues/and bad team chemistry in the long run. You have to weed out the bad apples people. Hence the emergence of our great young basketball team. Bringin Darius in the mix at this point is a lost cause, and would do more harm then good.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Darius Miles is a joke of a basketball player. A flash in the pan. Darius is the last guys portland fans should be supporting, but whatever..... allow Darius to embarass himself or pop off to Nate, and everyone will be disenchanted with him again. It's only a mater of time when it comes to Darius.
> 
> Also the attitude of we shouldn't "boo him, because he's one of ours" is how you shoot yourself in the foot, and continue to have issues/and bad team chemistry in the long run. You have to weed out the bad apples people. Hence the emergence of our great young basketball team. Bringin Darius in the mix at this point is a lost cause, and would do more harm then good.


Barring a possible complete 180 for Darius (which isn't saying much, it's not as if Darius was a huge douche bag. Just a childish moron who knew as one of the best players on the team with Zach, he could basically do what he wanted to do because of the precedent set already), I don't really see any real reason to disrupt what the team has going for them at the SF spot. Who is going to have their minutes taken away so Darius can get minutes?

Travis? Not likely. James Jones? Yah, thats a good idea. Have the guy who plays his role perfectly lose minutes for a guy who can't shoot outside shots to save his life. Martel? That'd be almost as stupid as Travis and Jones.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Darius Miles is a joke of a basketball player. A flash in the pan. Darius is the last guys portland fans should be supporting, but whatever..... allow Darius to embarass himself or pop off to Nate, and everyone will be disenchanted with him again. It's only a mater of time when it comes to Darius.
> 
> Also the attitude of we shouldn't "boo him, because he's one of ours" is how you shoot yourself in the foot, and continue to have issues/and bad team chemistry in the long run. You have to weed out the bad apples people. Hence the emergence of *our* great young basketball team. Bringin Darius in the mix at this point is a lost cause, and would do more harm then good.


Jump the Nuggets ship?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Darius Miles is a joke of a basketball player. A flash in the pan. Darius is the last guys portland fans should be supporting, but whatever..... allow Darius to embarass himself or pop off to Nate, and everyone will be disenchanted with him again. It's only a mater of time when it comes to Darius.
> 
> Also the attitude of we shouldn't "boo him, because he's one of ours" is how you shoot yourself in the foot, and continue to have issues/and bad team chemistry in the long run. You have to weed out the bad apples people. Hence the emergence of our great young basketball team. Bringin Darius in the mix at this point is a lost cause, and would do more harm then good.


The original post of this thread was in reference to fans booing him being shown on the big screen, not necessarily playing. Given what he's done over the past year, and seems to have turned for the better, I don't see how booing is worth it. It's basically telling the team you don't like what they're doing. I mean what more is he specifically supposed to do? What can he do? He's done stuff privately to help out people who needed it, I think someone posted something about him finding religion, although I'm not sure, and he's rehabbed after an injury that could have easily ended his career. Sure, he may have acted like an idiot at times in the past, but what more can he really do to make up for that?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Jump the Nuggets ship?


Not at all. I actually enjoy more then just one team in any organized sports. I don't only like teams where I'm located at geographically. However I do happen to live in Portland, and its the city I watch NBA basketball games at. So It should be a given I'm a Blazers fan along with many other NBA teams, Like the new rejuvinated Celtics, the Wizards, Nuggets, Nets, and Lakers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Not at all. I actually enjoy more then just one team in any organized sports. I don't only like teams where I'm located at geographically. However I do happen to live in Portland, and its the city I watch NBA basketball games at. So It should be a given *I'm a Blazers fan along with* many other NBA teams, Like the new rejuvinated Celtics, the Wizards, Nuggets, Nets, and *Lakers*.


I don't think thats allowed under the laws of physics.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LameR said:


> The original post of this thread was in reference to fans booing him being shown on the big screen, not necessarily playing. Given what he's done over the past year, and seems to have turned for the better, I don't see how booing is worth it. It's basically telling the team you don't like what they're doing. I mean what more is he specifically supposed to do? What can he do? He's done stuff privately to help out people who needed it, I think someone posted something about him finding religion, although I'm not sure, and he's rehabbed after an injury that could have easily ended his career. Sure, he may have acted like an idiot at times in the past, but what more can he really do to make up for that?


Let me sum it up for you -

The fans that booed Darius have put Darius in the past. He's part of their history books. And that will never be re-written.

The booing Blazers fans showed towards Darius is more passion then Mr. Destroy 23 ever mustard on the basketball floor.

People who booed Miles don't care what he's doing "now" or care what he can do in the "future". People who booed Darius can care-less about any stuff he's doing privately to help himself or others. We all should lend a helping hand when we can, it's not something that should be done to rebuild our public image. ( And I'm not claiming thats what he's doing) I just dont think Darius should get any pats on the back for something many ordinary citizens do day in and day out when it comes to helping others.

It's guys like Brandon Roys, and Kevin Garnetts the NBA needs more of. Guys that get it, and care about their team, their profession, and performing at their highest abilities night and night out from the minute go.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hap said:


> I don't think thats allowed under the laws of physics.


As a 29 year old it is. I don't buy into geographical fandom. I buy into great teams, because I love sports, and the athletes on a whole wide scale not a narrow one. Sports is just like great art, great music, and great friends to me. I wolud never only scale myself down to only like people from Portland, Music from portland or great peices of art from portland. But hey that's just me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

liking people from different states is allowed..but we're talking sports man!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hap said:


> liking people from different states is allowed..but we're talking sports man!


oic...:cheers:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nope. I wish Darius nothing but the best. I hope he comes back and is a productive player for us or we trade him to help improve our cap situation.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> Travis? Not likely. James Jones? Yah, thats a good idea. Have the guy who plays his role perfectly lose minutes for a guy who can't shoot outside shots to save his life. Martel? That'd be almost as stupid as Travis and Jones.


you are definitely right that Travis and Jones aren't going anywhere. 

but Martel? hmmm. Darius Miles had a fantastic half season before the injury that's surpassed anything Webster's done so far. if that version of Darius was able to take to the court, we'd have a far superior fast break team, and although we'd lose something in perimeter shooting, we'd still have a lot of good midrange and long distance shooters. 

I'm DEFINITELY not saying we should shake anything up just to give Miles minutes. but if a really sweet deal came along that involved trading Webster, would I be ok with replacing Webster with a 100% healthy Miles? maybe.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

IT was a long long time before Portland resonated with boos directed at it's own team. Once it happened though people were looking for what to boo for, rather than what to cheer for. Unfortunately not everyone has received the Memo that it's time to cheer 1st and when all else fails keep your mouth shut.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not worried about where Darius' minutes will come from. If he plays better than one of the others, he'll take their minutes (better as defined by Nate, of course). If not, not. Either way, it isn't an issue. Miles is young enough to be part of this team, if he's physically and mentally up to it. If not, then so be it.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

23AJ said:


> As a 29 year old it is.


As a 29 year old? Very curious statement. Are you drawing a distinction between 29 and some age younger, or some age older?



> I don't buy into geographical fandom.


I think you are missing the target with the geographic comment. There are lots of fans of the blazers (and primarily the blazers) who don't live anywhere near Portland. It isn't about geography, but about rooting for a particular team to win.



> I buy into great teams, because I love sports, and the athletes on a whole wide scale not a narrow one. Sports is just like great art, great music, and great friends to me.


I can understand your point of view (and you are of course entitled to it) but for me, if I don't have a horse in the race, I find sports extremely tedious. There's certainly some art and beauty in it, but not so much as to make it worth watching several hours per week. 

On the other hand, I guess there is never any disappointment if you don't care who wins. 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> On the other hand, I guess there is never any disappointment if you don't care who wins.
> 
> barfo


you just described the 04-05 and 05-06 Trail Blazers seasons to me.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Schilly said:


> IT was a long long time before Portland resonated with boos directed at it's own team. Once it happened though people were looking for what to boo for, rather than what to cheer for. Unfortunately not everyone has received the Memo that it's time to cheer 1st and when all else fails keep your mouth shut.



:clap2::clap::clap2::clap:

Well said.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> link?
> 
> I don't recall this during the time period where he played simply disgracefully.


Just to be clear, we are in full agreement about his play the 2nd half of 2006 being piss poor, but... limitations on BBF.com keep me from searching my own posting history prior to spring 2007 so I couldn't find a link there. Google wasn't much more helpful as the O doesn't seem to keep an active archive of their records. Of the many reportings I read, I recall a particular interview with Jason Quick that was referenced here in hoopsworld...

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-11-88/Everything-Darius-Miles-Says-Is-True.html?post=true

...where DM detailed the disgruntled stuff about management urging him to come back early that I relayed. Obviously the links to that interview haven't been kept up so I don't know what to say tonight other then _good night_ as I've work tomorrow. If someone else doesn't chime in with something relevant early on, I'll take another crack at coming up with a link that works

STOMP


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

barfo said:


> As a 29 year old? Very curious statement. Are you drawing a distinction between 29 and some age younger, or some age older?
> 
> 
> *Just meaning middle aged. Nothing really related to younger or older.*
> ...


Go Blazers!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Just meaning middle aged. Nothing really related to younger or older.


29 is not middle aged. 29 is young. Trust me on this, I've been 29, and I've been middle aged. 



> I find art in just taking a walk and looking up at the moon.


Yeah, I guess that was my point, that there's a lot more to do than sports.



> I'm just as sullen as the person that only roots for one team is when their team loses.


Ok, as long as you are sullen I'm happy 



> And last time I checked there was 30 teams in the NBA. And to many to count athletes.


Doesn't seem so hard to count: 30 teams x maximum 15 players per team = 450 athletes. The actual number is slightly less than that given that some teams don't have full rosters, but the precise number could be found quickly enough. 

But I know you didn't really mean it literally.

barfo


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hap said:


> liking people from different states is allowed..but we're talking sports man!


Liking TEAMS from different states is fine, too. I mean, I'm an A's fan. But a Blazer fan liking the Lakers is contrary to the physical laws of the universe.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

gambitnut said:


> We seem to have SF covered, so I'd rather have his contract off the books, but I'd never boo any Blazer.


Good point. I guess I would never boo a Blazer. But he isn't really a Blazer in my book. He is a professional (if you wanna say that) basketball player. I would boo him. He is the last of our cursed past. He has no place on this team.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

The only reason I voted "yes" was because "abso-friggin'-lutely" wasn't an option.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The boos did not come from Blazers Fans.

A real fan would never boo a player on his team, unless the player turned against the team.

You can campaign for a player to be traded, as I often do, but when a player is representing your team your role as a fan is to support the team as a whole.

I believe that extends to visiting former players, unless of course they have turned on the team in the press...

Some fans are for real, others are simply wagonhoppers.

Some people have some class, others have none.

Bottom line is the booing makes Portland look like a bunch of mean, selfish brats.

I blame Californication.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am at the point where I would not boo Darius. I also won't cheer for him. I am still upset with his ethic from the past. If Darius comes back and plays with the team and is not a problem then I would start to cheer for him again.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> The boos did not come from Blazers Fans.
> 
> A real fan would never boo a player on his team, unless the player turned against the team.
> 
> ...


What about the fans that boo'ed Bonzi after his KKK comment? Cut from the same rib? 

But I agree, I don't boo guys on my own team, even when they suck. I yell "ah man" or "stop shooting" and maybe a humerous photoshop photo, but that's about it.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Miles is a fun player to watch. He had some issues on our bad teams, but those were dark days. With the format of the CBA when you hand out a big contract to a player like Miles (thanks John Nash) you basically have to keep them and hope they make the best of themselves. I wish the NBA had some sort of form of only partially guaranteed contracts like the NFL but it is what it is.

If Miles can come back then great, I'll cheer him on. Personally I don't really boo guys, I'll just cheer a bit less or throw in an occasional "what the heck was that?"


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I am at the point where I would not boo Darius. I also won't cheer for him. I am still upset with his ethic from the past. If Darius comes back and plays with the team and is not a problem then I would start to cheer for him again.


Isn't he kind of already doing that? I mean, two seasons ago he came back from an injury and played on bad knees. That lead to surgery. Instead of just cashing his checks, all reports are that he's been rehabbing hard, doing everything that is asked of him, has a grat attitude, and is determined to be part of the team. Now, if he comes in and 'turns' on the team, or creates some kind of turmoil, and disrupts the team first atmosphere that management has worked so hard to instill, then all bets are off I guess. But at this time, I can't figure out a reason to boo him.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Draco said:


> I wish the NBA had some sort of form of only partially guaranteed contracts like the NFL but it is what it is.


That would be great, although I know the players union would go to war over that issue. I think it's good that players get some guaranteed money, no matter what happens, but there should still be some more incentive for them to play up to their contract after it's signed, and a way for the team to cut their losses if a guy gets injured, isn't fitting in or is behaving badly.

I'd like to see the contracts be 50% guaranteed, so that if a team wants, it could cut a guy and only pay him half his remaining dollars. The team could take those savings off their cap number, and a trade exception for that amount would also be created. If a player is injured, he could still get his full salary, with insurance making up the difference, but the onus would be on the player to secure that policy and get payment.

If such a rule was in place, I think we would have cut Miles long ago.


----------

